Ask HN: Who are the best Sales Training companies? - danielmaxwell
======
JSeymourATL
Leaders in Sales Training vary widely by industry & business models. A few to
consider -

\- Miller Heiman is the Corporate America Gold Standard, now incorporating
SPIN Selling >
[https://www.millerheimangroup.com/huthwaite/](https://www.millerheimangroup.com/huthwaite/)

\- The Challenger Sale by CEB Group is strong, geared toward large enterprise,
complex scenarios > [https://www.hirevue.com/offer/sales-training-companies-
corpo...](https://www.hirevue.com/offer/sales-training-companies-corporate-
executive-board-ceb)

Challenger Sale - is based on the brilliant insights of Matt Dixon >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfE8zZUoMc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfE8zZUoMc)

\- Mike Weinberg is probably the most accessable and useful to a wide range of
SMB companies, he's quite good! And his 'New Sales. Simplified' book is a Must
Read >
[http://www.newsalescoach.com/services/](http://www.newsalescoach.com/services/)

~~~
danielmaxwell
Awesome, thanks!! Just so I know, are you affiliated with any of the above?

~~~
JSeymourATL
No affiliations, associations, nor alliances with any of the above. I've known
individuals who took Miller Hieman/SPIN selling training. I have read both
books referenced. Curious -- what prompted you ask?

~~~
danielmaxwell
Just asking for probity — really appreciate the quality and depth of your
answer! Wanting to go through some programmes but it's hard to cut through the
marketing bluster! Cheers!

~~~
JSeymourATL
Got it, here's one more -- check out Ian Altman, author of Same Side Selling >
[http://www.ianaltman.com/](http://www.ianaltman.com/)

Recommend his book, some good ideas on client discovery. Although I actually
get more value out of his podcasts. His workshop training looks interesting.
See schedule of dates/cities.

~~~
danielmaxwell
Thanks!

------
seel123
I would recommend looking at selling power top 20. I am affliated with Carew
International and we have been top 10 for 10 years. Check us out at
www.carew.com or email me jeff@carew.com

~~~
danielmaxwell
Will do, thanks!

